# boards with lots of gold pins



## arthur kierski (Jan 9, 2011)

does anyone know the yeald(aproximate) of gold from a kilo of this board?.
tomorrow i will receive 100kilos of these boards
the foto i am sending i obtained with the help of barren realm---thanks barren


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2011)

Its contingent on too many variables.....the manufacturer,whether the pins are fully(or selectivly)plated,tel-com or mil-spec,how thick the pcb is,how many pins,how thick are the pins,how long.....etc.Its just too hard to tell arthur.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jan 9, 2011)

mic,they are full plated and the pins goes from one side to the other of the board(both sides,front and back)-----they are from telecon stuff and i obtained (blinded --by foto) 100kilos for 1500dollars(15dollars per kilo)-----that is all that i can tell you because i will receive these only boards tomorrow 
thanks
Arthur


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2011)

If the boards are not very thick then it sounds like you did good.
If the boards are very thick,then you will have a lot of scrap PCB material per kilo,and not many pins.I hope they are not very thick.


----------



## arthur kierski (Feb 11, 2011)

from107 kilos of these boards,i obtained 59grams of gold---that is 0,55grams of gold per kilo---i obtained this in 2days with gold strip leaching
i am sending these details for reference to forum members

Arthur Kierski


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi arthur,
your yields sound a bit low per kilo,but like I said it depends a lot on the thickness of the boards.Were these boards quite thick?
Either way you ended up with a nice profit,good job bud.
J


----------



## arthur kierski (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks mic----yes the boards were quite thick----
regards from 
 Arthur


----------

